# who is using some weird and wonderful substrates



## biffster (7 Feb 2013)

Hi i was just wondering who is using some weird and wonderful 
substrate i am looking for something new to try i have done cat littler
play sand compost capped with play sand sharp sand compost peat
mix so i was wonder if there was any thing else that is different


----------



## Jason Greenslade (7 Feb 2013)

Glass beads ?


----------



## biffster (7 Feb 2013)

tried it when spawning cherry barbs


----------



## Tomfish (7 Feb 2013)

How did that go? i'd have thought the sand would have ended up below the cat litter, it is very light.


----------



## biffster (7 Feb 2013)

i have never used cat litter and sand together


----------



## foxfish (7 Feb 2013)

I dont know about weird but ADA amazonia is wonderful!


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2013)

Astro  turf. The low maintenance carpet.


----------



## biffster (8 Feb 2013)

can astro turf be used in a fish tank ??


----------



## Gill (8 Feb 2013)

AFAIK Astro turf is fish safe, They use the same type of plastic in malaysia as a packing material for Shrimp and Crabs to latch onto during transport.
In the past I have also used Painted Candle Gravel, the fine gold one looks very nice mixed in similair sized gravel.


----------



## biffster (8 Feb 2013)

Painted Candle Gravel never seen that one gill


----------



## dean (10 Feb 2013)

Thinking of playing around with foam


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Feb 2013)

dean said:


> Thinking of playing around with foam


Why?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dean (10 Feb 2013)

Just because I have some 
If I've got it right roots need oxygen etc so surely open cell foam is the best lol
This idea started because I through a foam filter into my tank to keep bacteria going and the bacopa sank roots into it !


----------



## Palm Tree (10 Feb 2013)

I grow some java fern on filter foam, works great. I'm trying moss now too.


----------



## dean (11 Feb 2013)

Trying moss on the green washing up scourers


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Feb 2013)

I'm thinking of using my grans curtains.


----------



## biffster (11 Feb 2013)

i am going to start and grow moss on plastic cross stitch canvas


----------



## dean (11 Feb 2013)

Polyethylene matting that you cut to size to stop rugs moving, flexible and cheap


----------



## dean (11 Feb 2013)

Plus it's white do think be better if used as a moss wall, rather thank looking at green mesh


----------

